# Depersonalisation research unit London



## Finders (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi Guys,

Has anybody ever been to the Maudsley institute of psychiatry? I've got a referral from my psych who's managed to get funding for a visit. Has anybody ever been and what am I to expect? I've tried Pregabalin, Paroxetine, Duloxetine, Venlafaxine and Citalopram(obviously not at the same time),with no effect on my DP symptoms. I might have well have taken M&M's for all the good they have done. I've had DP chronic for 12 years now. Any experiences or knowledge on what to expect would be great. Thanks.

Finders


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Finders said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Has anybody ever been to the Maudsley institute of psychiatry? I've got a referral from my psych who's managed to get funding for a visit. Has anybody ever been and what am I to expect? I've tried Pregabalin, Paroxetine, Duloxetine, Venlafaxine and Citalopram(obviously not at the same time),with no effect on my DP symptoms. I might have well have taken M&M's for all the good they have done. I've had DP chronic for 12 years now. Any experiences or knowledge on what to expect would be great. Thanks.
> 
> Finders


I live in the US but I did email them and offered myself as a research subject. Never heard back though.


----------



## mccshals (May 18, 2011)

Hello Finders,

Did you have your assessment at the DP Research Unit?

I am having a referral processed at the moment and am wondering what to expect from my visit. Do they do any psychometric intelligence/memory testing?

Regards,

mccshals


----------



## esperanza (May 29, 2011)

any further news/info from those who have been to the Maudsley? i have been referred there also- it has been almost a year now since i approached my gp to try and get referred there. i have been through several psychiatrists' assesments, and had to get approval for funding, but finally got this, and now am just waiting for the IoP at the Maudsley to give me a date to come in. (this will only be for assesment and diagnosis).
what can i expect? anyone want to share their experiences?


----------



## Soul Seeker (Jun 6, 2011)

Wouldn't be surprised if they prescribed naltrexone.


----------



## mccshals (May 18, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

I had an assessment at The Maudsley in early December. It lasted for around 2 hours and consisted of a very informal chat aimed at information gathering about my experience and what I'd tried to alleviate the symptoms. The Dr also spoke about treatment options that can be offered and has since sent a report to my G.P with drug recommendations which I started last week. I think it'll be about 3-4 months before I begin to see any effects as the doses are so small at the moment but will increase every couple of weeks until I reach my target dose at the end of April.

I have had depersonalisation disorder for over 14 years and I believe this drug combination will help to alleviate/eradicate my symptoms. I'll post here again in April or when my symtpoms begin to reduce.

mccshals


----------



## Angela2006 (Jan 20, 2006)

McShals - What was the IoP's drug recommendation?


----------



## Relaxation (Aug 23, 2010)

im gona keep my eye on this one


----------



## mccshals (May 18, 2011)

A combination of escitalopram (5mg)and Lamotrigine (maintainance dose 400mg- after a very slow and gradual increase from a starting dose of 25mg). It will take me around 3-4 months to get to 400mg.

I imagine this is a combination given based on the information I gave at assessment. It may be different for different people.

If you haven't done it already I would get a referral to a psychiatrist followed by a referral to the Maudsley for assessment. This may take a while but I think it will be worth it.

Your G.P is unlikely to give this combination without a consultation with other more knowledgable people regarding depersonalisation and obviously the depersonalisation reserach unit at the maudsley is the place to go.

mccshals


----------



## mccshals (May 18, 2011)

Have been rereferred to the DP Research Unit as my drug combination has not worked. Will let you know what happens either way....................


----------



## Alfie88 (May 10, 2013)

Hi I've been trying to get referred to the unit for nearly 10 months and eventually got my funding refused stateing that I need to try more avenues locally. To which my GP states there is no local avenues so I really don't know what to do. But please don't let this put people off as Claire the lady who sorts all that side of it out states that in has a lot to do with the area you live in and budgets. Down sides to livening in kent I suppose.
Keep at it guys!


----------



## mccshals (May 18, 2011)

The citalopram/ lamotrigine combination did not work. I stayed on it for about 18 months. Went back to the unit last year and got Nalmefene. Stayed on that for 7 months with no effect. Went back in September and discussed other options. Just waiting to hear what they recommend for me. I'm sure something will work eventually.

mccshals


----------



## gunstor (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi - I have had DP for many many years. Currently in treatment at Maudsley. After a number of sessions my DP has not improved and dont feel I am much nearer the cause or the cure of this condition. Everyone is different so dont think I am trying to put anyone else off for going for treatment here but also dont give up on seeking alternative cures. Admission to Maudsley can take years in some cases also.

Gunstor


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

> After a number of sessions my DP has not improved and dont feel I am much nearer the cause or the cure of this condition.


Sessions of what?



> Admission to Maudsley can take years in some cases also.


They only cook with water. If they don't conduct a study with a new treatment they won't be able to give you anything you couldn't get from an ordinary psychiatrist.


----------

